# Happy New Year



## Stroodlepuff (31/12/13)

Happy new year to all of you!

This year was a very trying and difficult year for alot of people ourselves included so we would like to wish all of you nothing but the best for this coming year! We wish all of you success and happiness in all areas of life!

Carpe Diem! 

Warren and Sharri x

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (31/12/13)

same to you, and of course to all the other peeps around here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (31/12/13)

Happy new year everyone. Peace, vape on !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LanceG (31/12/13)

Happy happy to all, here's to many many more years stinky free. Cheers

Sent from my Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (1/1/14)

Happy new years guys , vape hard and stay frosty !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/1/14)

Ditto from this side...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/1/14)

happy new year guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/1/14)

happy new year to all ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/14)

Happy new year to all! May our vaping rise to bigger heights

Reactions: Like 2


----------

